# Relocating to Abu Dhabi



## nicole44 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi 

I am a podiatrist currently working in glasgow however I am seriously considering a move to abu Dhabi. I am not married but live with my partner and currently have no children. Does anyone know if he would be allowed to move with me? 

any advice would be appreciated

Thanks

Nicole


----------



## MAW0504 (Oct 6, 2009)

My wife and I got married 2 weeks before flying out here 4 years ago just in case..... 

We needn't have bothered - as long as you don't draw attention to yourself or get in trouble nobody bats an eyelid. She also kept her maiden name and nobody has ever queried it.


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

But, you need to be married to sponsor for resident visa.

It is illegal to live together not married, but plenty do under the radar. It is just the resident visa problem if one doesn't have a job.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

You would be taking a big risk living together. It is not worth the risk. And anyway as already mentioned in order to sponsor your partner you would have to be married.
And the comment about women changing/not changing their name is totally irrelevant here as Muslim women do not change their names when they get married. So nobody expects a married woman to take her husband's name.


----------

